# Gecko- identification needed



## pigysus (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi, I spotted this little fellow last night. I've seen others slightly larger before but this time I had the camera handy. Not good shots, done quickly with wrong settings but he was moving fairly fast.
He's about 15 cms (he's hanging onto a 15cm plank) from tip to tip and from my book of Gerry Swan "Snakes and other reptiles" he doesn't really fit the bill for any gecko described. Pinky brown marble colour and we are in the north eastern tip of new South Wales. Outside the given ranges of "Marbled Southern" or "zig zag velvet". Swan's closest would be the "Eastern Stone Gecko, Diplodacytylus vittatus " but the photo in his book looks quite a bit different and stated size is smaller. Hes' quite capable of knocking small ornaments off shelves and from the noise they make in the middle of the night they are either amorous or agressive

TIA
Ted


----------



## jamgo (Jan 14, 2009)

oedura robusta


----------



## pigysus (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks jamgo, that fits the gecko perfectly. For some reason "robust velvet' isn't in Swan's book, which proably means I need to buy a thicker one.

thanks again
Ted


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 14, 2009)

pigysus said:


> and from the noise they make in the middle of the night they are either amorous or agressive


 
:lol: classic - I love the way with most animals, you can't really tell the difference lol!


----------

